# Starlight Express ( by Samber DWB)



## baleofhay (15 November 2008)

Anyone got any idea what sort of offspring this Stallion produces please??


----------



## ihatework (15 November 2008)

I answered in CR.
IMO it is a classic case of don't keep a horse entire for it's colour.
What I have seen has been very average (and that is me being polite)


----------



## eventrider23 (15 November 2008)

Never heard of him I'm afraid and cannot find any pics of him online...all I can see is that he was graded BSPA and was born in 1988 and so IMO if he was anything special we would have heard of his stock before now seeing as he is now 20....So many decent coloured's out there to choose from nowadays tho and I am personally more inclined to go with those bred and graded more recently than in the past as these will have been assessed better, etc.


----------



## Fahrenheit (15 November 2008)

I have a mare by him...

IMO it depends on the reason you want to know about him to what answer i'll give you...

If you are looking at using him as a sire, then I would say there is better stallions out there to use.

But if you are looking at buying something by him or with him in the pedigree then look at that individual horse and see if it fits what you are looking for.

He isn't a stallion I would go and use on any of my mares but just because I wouldn't use him didn't put me off having a mare by him, she has a damline that I like very much, she is well put together, got a great temperament, moves well and got a huge jump... I would have probably bought her if she had been bay.  I don't actually use many coloureds anyway because I am not swayed by colour (says she with the coloured foal in her signature  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 honest i'm not, out of my 40+ horses I have 2 coloured mares, 1 breeding and 1 ridden and 2 coloured youngsters  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) because a good horse is never a bad colour in my book, anyway I bought her because I thought she would cross really well to young Teddy, we wait for Spring to see if I am right 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA I do have a piccy of her if you would like to see it??


----------



## magic104 (21 September 2010)

HorseGroupie said:



			I have a mare by him...

IMO it depends on the reason you want to know about him to what answer i'll give you...

If you are looking at using him as a sire, then I would say there is better stallions out there to use.

But if you are looking at buying something by him or with him in the pedigree then look at that individual horse and see if it fits what you are looking for.

He isn't a stallion I would go and use on any of my mares but just because I wouldn't use him didn't put me off having a mare by him, she has a damline that I like very much, she is well put together, got a great temperament, moves well and got a huge jump... I would have probably bought her if she had been bay.  I don't actually use many coloureds anyway because I am not swayed by colour (says she with the coloured foal in her signature  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 honest i'm not, out of my 40+ horses I have 2 coloured mares, 1 breeding and 1 ridden and 2 coloured youngsters  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) because a good horse is never a bad colour in my book, anyway I bought her because I thought she would cross really well to young Teddy, we wait for Spring to see if I am right 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA I do have a piccy of her if you would like to see it??
		
Click to expand...

Is this one for sale now?  Heard a rumour you were cutting down to concentrate on competiting some of the others?


----------



## koeffee (21 September 2010)

This horse died a long time ago, he was a nice horse,well put together, not sure if he was stallion material, but i could think of much worse out there today. he is long dead anyway!!!  he was with a very good stallion producer Richard Selleck so he must have had something.


----------



## cumbriamax (21 September 2010)

there is a stallion near me called Starlight Tonto sired by starlight express, he is standing at the yard of p2p trainer and showing prducer jackie williamson, he is wbxtb and is coloured.tbh he is isn't graded reg with any society but sire of numerous county show champions, event horses, show jumpers. he isn't competed himself tho.


----------



## Jo Moore (2 December 2019)

Hi I’ve got a mare out of Starlight Tonto, she’s a nice size. I’ve had her since since she was 15 months old and is now 14 years.


----------

